# Possibly adopting 2 year old rescue Havanese



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Hi...I have a 3 year old gorgeously perfect Havanese and have been sent information about a 2 year old Havanese that has been rescued. This adorable little girl has been kept outside and was from a puppy mill as a mamma.... She has now been spayed, all shots up to date but she has never been house trained, or loved up or been inside...breaks my heart... She is supposedly very shy but sweet. Am I crazy to want to take this on? I am going to go visit her on Sunday at the rescue. My kids are grown so I have time to spend with her....but I also teach full time. And my Ruby is so spoiled....not sure how she would adjust. Does anyone know how hard it is to housebreak a 2 year old? And any advice would be greatly appreciated!! I have adopted other breeds of dogs from the humane society but never one that has never been inside or not housebroken as an adult or had very little human contact... So any thoughts?? Thank you!!


----------



## Karen Collins

Sometimes a dog that has never been in the house is actually easier to house train. They won't go in the house because they've always gone outside. But thats no guarantee. With the same boundaries and diligence you would use with a 10 week old, you should use with a 2 yr old. I don't see any reason why she couldn't be house trained. As far as whether you're crazy to rescue her, no one can say that. Some rescues transition and make wonderful family pets and others are just too damaged. You won't know until you try. If your other Hav is stable and well-adjusted, she can can be a positive influence on the rescue.. Good luck!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

To hear of that poor little havances with no home breaks my heart. I can't offer advice, I'm afraid. Good luck with your decision and please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Thanks for your responses... I think what it comes down to is 2 vs 1 dog....would love to adopt Hanna, and thinking positively....would do ALL I could to help her adjust... but I'm thinking the bigger challenge would be the change in life 2 Havs would make. Ruby goes everywhere with me now...even flies with me...and has my undivided attention...she's definitely velcroed... And her adjustment may be harder.....anyway...perhaps down the road when I am retired! I did enjoy reading all the responses under "how many havs do you have" on this forum which also helped with the 2 vs 1 I have been struggling with...still not sure if I am going to go meet Hanna today but definitely leaning towards not ..... Just breaks my heart though seeing Hanna's face in the picture and not going to get her...as we know Havs are amazing little creatures! Thanks Karen and Jackie for responding!


----------



## StarrLhasa

If you are still considering adopting her, here is a link to some educational resources about how to introduce a new dog to your established dog, housetraining older dogs, puppymill dogs, etc: Rescue Information & Education

She is only two, a young dog, and it may be relatively easy to show her how wonderful life as a family pet can be. It is a big plus that you have a dog who can model behavior for her. That makes it SO much easier.

If you will not be adopting her, would you please share the name and location of the rescue group here so we cross-posters can help publicize her need for a wonderful home such as yours?

Thanks for considering adopting a rescue dog. They make wonderful pets and family members.

Starr


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Starr...thank you for your response...and for the resource you referred me to....i so needed.it!! For so many reasons!! I read all the articles and thought it would definitely talk me out of this...but through the tears and what I was learning...is making me more adamant about this little Hav rescue... And I'm not as afraid of taking her on so to speak... Lots of good information!! So thank you!! I will share the name of the rescue group if she isn't here with me by the weekend!! And thank you for your encouraging words!! Kathy


----------



## StarrLhasa

Did you decide to adopt her, or did somebody else?


----------



## MarinaGirl

Kathy - most airlines only allow one dog per passenger for in-cabin travel so if you're used to flying with Ruby, you'll need someone else along to carry Hanna, besides the extra expense. Just something to consider as you weigh the pros and cons of 1 vs. 2 dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Thanks Jeanne - yes 2 dogs will make flying alone with both impossible . . . but after I finally decided I wanted to adopt Hanna - I moved too slowly and she had already been adopted - so of course I was then obsessed with adopting a rescue dog after that!! Had done so much reading - what Starr referred me to helped so much . . . So was on many rescue sites and the one that worked out of course was a Hav mix in PA - I am in WA - so had this little adorable dog transported here and he has been with us for 2 weeks yesterday. His name is Rikki and he is adorable. I'll try to post a picture once I am on this forum on my phone. I can't believe his daily transformation - and Ruby has gone from constant growling when he gets near her to playing - tolerating laying beside each other, etc. Wasn't expecting as much change as fast as it is happening. Little and BIG miracles daily. Rikki was rescued from a basement of 80 dogs . . . but having a trained rather well adjusted dog already helps SO MUCH. Anyway - I am very happy I adopted this adorable little guy - he only weighs 9.5 lbs. and seems so small to Ruby's 15+ but he is gaining weight. He had to be shaved due to being so matted, etc. - spent 3 months with foster mom who must have performed miracles because he is settling in amazingly well... So i am a happy dog momma . . . he was so fearful of noises, my hand, etc. but in just 2 weeks - took a treat from my hand yesterday - still is skittish - but has come so far already . . . housetraining is going well too . . . anyway - love the support from this forum - thank you all!! Next I am hoping to foster!! Kathy


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ruby Tuesday's mom said:


> the one that worked out of course was a Hav mix in PA - I am in WA - so had this little adorable dog transported here


If I adopt another dog, I would love to find a rescue. I was always under the impression that it would be really hard to adopt one from another state if you could not physically get to that state. Plus, I'm nervous about what personality, health or behaviour problems, if any, the dog comes with. What rescue group did you use?

Congratulations on Rikki and I can hardly wait to see a picture!


----------



## boomana

Congrats and kudos to you for rescuing your new pup. Would love to see pics!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Found him on petfinder.com. You type in the breed of dog you are looking for and pictures come up with the rescue information. Then you have to put in an application etc for each organization and/or dog. Definitely becomes a process! I talked to Ricky's foster mom several times and felt really good about him before I actually adopted him! But definitely lucked out! Many times I thought I was crazy but he definitely was the dog for me! Trying to upload a picture but its not working! Will work on it later! Definitely a rewarding thing to do for both dog mommy and dog!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

*Ruby and Rikki rescue*

:smile2: Hopefully the pictures will appear!!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Rikki is the brown and white one...Ruby is white!!


----------



## boomana

That's great!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

So happy for you, it sounds perfect for you and the pups. Glad it all worked out. They are both as cute as can be.


----------



## Laurmann2000

Congratulations. That's wonderful news. He's adorable. Best of luck with him.


----------



## StarrLhasa

It sounds as if your home and heart were open at just the right time. Wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ruby Tuesday's mom said:


> Found him on petfinder.com. You type in the breed of dog you are looking for and pictures come up with the rescue information. Then you have to put in an application etc for each organization and/or dog. Definitely becomes a process!


Thank you for the information. If I ever do get another I'll check it out. I'm surprised that the dog was brought to you rather than you having to go get him.

Buy the way, he's adorable!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

It's kind of a long story...was supposed to fly there to get him....couldn't make it work...long story but just did what we could to make it work....wasn't the usual scenario!! Just couldn't let go of him...some things are just meant to be!! :feet::relaxed:


----------



## Heather's

Congratulations! Wonderful to hear a happy story. Ruby and Rikki look like they were meant to be together.  He is very cute!


----------



## Fiona's Mom

I just adopted a two year old little girl who was a momma from a puppy mill. She is the sweetest little dog and just follows me around everywhere. When it comes to housebreaking I have been keeping her on a six foot leash and I keep an eagle eye on her. I am learning her signals when she wants to go potty and when I see them we go straight outside to the same place to go potty. While she is actually going potty I repeat to her "go potty." Hoping she learns that when I say the words she is to go potty. The first week she had accidents in the house but by the second week she was getting the hang of it and asking to go outside.


----------



## krandall

Fiona's Mom said:


> I just adopted a two year old little girl who was a momma from a puppy mill. She is the sweetest little dog and just follows me around everywhere. When it comes to housebreaking I have been keeping her on a six foot leash and I keep an eagle eye on her. I am learning her signals when she wants to go potty and when I see them we go straight outside to the same place to go potty. While she is actually going potty I repeat to her "go potty." Hoping she learns that when I say the words she is to go potty. The first week she had accidents in the house but by the second week she was getting the hang of it and asking to go outside.


Awesome! You are doing exactly what you should do... treating her JUST like a brand new puppy when it comes to potty training. Sounds like you are making great progress!!!


----------



## Marni

Fiona's Mom said:


> I just adopted a two year old little girl who was a momma from a puppy mill. She is the sweetest little dog and just follows me around everywhere. When it comes to housebreaking I have been keeping her on a six foot leash and I keep an eagle eye on her. I am learning her signals when she wants to go potty and when I see them we go straight outside to the same place to go potty. While she is actually going potty I repeat to her "go potty." Hoping she learns that when I say the words she is to go potty. The first week she had accidents in the house but by the second week she was getting the hang of it and asking to go outside.


You are a star! Keep up the good work.:grouphug:


----------

